# Massachusetts Make and Take For June



## Lotus (Jan 30, 2005)

June 2008 Massachusetts
Make and Take
Date: June 28, 2008
Starts at 12:00 P.M. and goes till Whenever
Location: Lotus’ House “Send Lotus a Private Message to get Address”

Things that will be happening:
Prop Show in Tell: Bring a prop or something to do with Halloween and show it off
Prop Swap If enough Interest: Have something that you want to try to other haunters bring it in.
AIR CANNON CONSTRUCTION: This Seminar is being taught by: Lotus “Joe”
LEERING PROP CONSTRUCTION: This Seminar is being taught by: Pyro “Manny”
SOCIAL: Get to know each other and just talk.
We may also be watching the 
Haunt Forum 2007 DVD Set!!!!


PARTS NEEDED FOR AIR CANNON

7 gallon air tank -> Wal-Mart $22.95
Orbit Water master 3/4" Sprinkler Valve (model 57100) -> Home Depot $10.97
1/2" x 2" long iron pipe (threads both ends) -> Home Depot $0.65
1/2" x 2" long iron pipe (threads both ends) -> Home Depot $0.65
1/2' x 2' Long iron pipe (threads both ends) -> Home Depot $0.65
3/4" x 2" long iron pipe (threads both ends) -> Home Depot $0.98
3/4" x 2" long iron pipe (threads both ends) -> Home Depot $0.98
1/2" iron pipe "T" -> Home Depot $1.19
1/2" iron pipe "L" -> Home Depot $0.86
1/2" x 3/4" iron pipe adapter -> Home Depot $1.65
3/4" flange -> Home Depot $3.94
1/4" quick connect air fitting -> Wal-Mart $1.95
3" ABS end cap -> Lowe's $4.37
3" x 24" long ABS pipe -> Lowe's $4.77
4 small nuts and bolts -> Home Depot $3.00
24v wall adapter

PARTS NEEDED FOR LEERING PROP

Wiper Motor 
Wall Wart - to power the motor 
Board to mount everything to - If I remember right, at least 15" wide 
2X4 - Length depends on the tombstone. Mine was a couple feet. 
Small piece of 2x4 - About 6" long if fine. This is to give support to the larger 2x4 
2 Eye screws - Large enough for the PVC to easily fit. 
1 ¾:”PVC PIPE 
2 PVC 45 degree elbows 
1 PVC T 
1 PVC End Cap 
Aluminum Crank Arm - 7" 
Small block of wood to mount motor to 
Misc Screws, nuts and washers 
Crimp-on connectors - To connect the wall wart to the motor 
Simpson Strong-Tie (2-3/8") Fence Mount - $2 at Lowe's and Home Depot (to mount the motor)


----------



## Lotus (Jan 30, 2005)

June 2008 Massachusetts
Make and Take
Date: June 28, 2008
Starts at 12:00 P.M. and goes till Whenever
Location: Lotus’ House “Send Lotus a Private Message to get Address” Sterling MA

Things that will be happening:
Prop Show in Tell: Bring a prop or something to do with Halloween and show it off
Prop Swap If enough Interest: Have something that you want to try to other haunters bring it in.
AIR CANNON CONSTRUCTION: This Seminar is being taught by: Lotus “Joe”
LEERING PROP CONSTRUCTION: This Seminar is being taught by: Pyro “Manny”
SOCIAL: Get to know each other and just talk.
We may also be watching the 
Haunt Forum 2007 DVD Set!!!!

Schedule

12:00 pm - Around 1:00 P.M.
-----------SOCIAL ---------
1:00 P.M. - 2:00 P.M.
----Leering Prop ----
2:00 P.M. - 3:00 P.M.
----Show and Tell----
3:00 P.M. - 4:00 P.M.
-----Air Cannon------
4:00 P.M. - 5:00 P.M.
------Prop Swap-----
5:00 P.M. - Whenever
---Social/Food---

Haunt Forum Movie?

PARTS NEEDED FOR AIR CANNON

7 gallon air tank -> Wal-Mart $22.95
Orbit Water master 3/4" Sprinkler Valve (model 57100) -> Home Depot $10.97
1/2" x 2" long iron pipe (threads both ends) -> Home Depot $0.65
1/2" x 2" long iron pipe (threads both ends) -> Home Depot $0.65
1/2' x 2' Long iron pipe (threads both ends) -> Home Depot $0.65
3/4" x 2" long iron pipe (threads both ends) -> Home Depot $0.98
3/4" x 2" long iron pipe (threads both ends) -> Home Depot $0.98
1/2" iron pipe "T" -> Home Depot $1.19
1/2" iron pipe "L" -> Home Depot $0.86
1/2" x 3/4" iron pipe adapter -> Home Depot $1.65
3/4" flange -> Home Depot $3.94
1/4" quick connect air fitting -> Wal-Mart $1.95
3" ABS end cap -> Lowe's $4.37
3" x 24" long ABS pipe -> Lowe's $4.77
4 small nuts and bolts -> Home Depot $3.00
24v wall adapter

PARTS NEEDED FOR LEERING PROP

Wiper Motor 
Wall Wart - to power the motor 
Board to mount everything to - If I remember right, at least 15" wide 
2X4 - Length depends on the tombstone. Mine was a couple feet. 
Small piece of 2x4 - About 6" long if fine. This is to give support to the larger 2x4 
2 Eye screws - Large enough for the PVC to easily fit. 
1 ¾:”PVC PIPE 
2 PVC 45 degree elbows 
1 PVC T 
1 PVC End Cap 
Aluminum Crank Arm - 7" 
Small block of wood to mount motor to 
Misc Screws, nuts and washers 
Crimp-on connectors - To connect the wall wart to the motor 
Simpson Strong-Tie (2-3/8") Fence Mount - $2 at Lowe's and Home Depot (to mount the motor)


----------

